

Capt, a tool for backbone.js - clyfe
http://bennolan.com/2010/12/13/capt-a-tool-for-backbone.html

======
eclark
Looks awesome. I don't really like the layout of the project files. I would
much prefer that all js was in public so that this could be used directly with
a rails/flask/django project. But other than that it looks like something I
was missing.

------
oayandosu
Awesome! I noticed it while snooping around your github account a few days
back and was looking forward to your announcement. Can't wait to play it.

